# Smoke Damage Turkey Mount Ques



## ccoburn33 (Jun 19, 2006)

I know of a young kid who had the tail, cape, wings, beard and spurs mounted of his first gobbler he killed from last spring whose house burned last week. He was deeply saddened that his first and only turkey trophy display may be burned up. He was estatic to learn that it didn't but it did suffer horrendous smoke damage. Does anyone know what can be done to get rid of the smoke smell? I know a little guy that would be extremely happy if some or all of it could be removed.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Did a bit of that work a while back. Tried to use all forms of cleaner and so home brews. Worked a bit but still a small amount of smell.

I clean everything now with....................drum roll..............Windex! Yep, found it works better than most or any cleaner out there.

Ammonia cuts through smell and dirt. Sometimes you have to repeat the application but it will take out grease, dirt and smell.

Just spray it on untill it drips, let it soak for a few seconds them use paper towels to get it off...............you will be amazed how much crap is on the towel.

Nice part is it dries fast and feathers will fluff back up and will look great.

Try it first on a small part to assure mount is able to take it without problems.

Bob


----------



## ccoburn33 (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks Bob we will give Windex a shot!


----------

